# netmount failed to start at boot

## Brayshakes

Because of this, I now cannot get an IP addy through dhcp. Is something missing that makes this become a problem?

----------

## jeanfrancis

Could you post the reason of the fail of netmount? It generally fails because net.eth0 or net.eth1 didn't start properly and this is the source of your problem...

Could you also post the content of ifconfig -a and /etc/conf.d/net ?

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Brayshakes

Error: Problem Starting needed services

"netmount" was not started.

in Ifconfig -a, three devices are listed and they are eth0, which has an exceptionally long HWaddr and also: "Link encap: UNSPEC", eth1 and lo.

my net file reads 

config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) 

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

----------

## jeanfrancis

Do you have any not started script when you execute:

```

# rc-status boot

# rc-status default

```

----------

## Brayshakes

it says in the default runlevel that it in installed but off.

----------

## jeanfrancis

What service? netmount?  any other stopped service in there?

----------

## Brayshakes

netmount and net.eth0 are both off.

----------

## jeanfrancis

That's the problem. Netmount will not start until all network interfaces that have to start are started.

Could you post the output of:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

You will get the error message...  :Smile: 

----------

## Brayshakes

no output, really. Just 

*starting eth0

*bringing up eth0

*dhcp

*Running dhcpcd ... [!!!]

----------

## jeanfrancis

DHCPCD failed. That means your card isn't able to get any addess from your DHCP server.

Make sure that DHCP is enabled on your router/modem.

Also, make sure that eth0 is the proper network interface. If you have a wired ethernet and a wireless card, maybe they are switched.

You can view some interesting information running:

```
dmesg | grep -i eth
```

----------

## Brayshakes

ah, I think I might not have merged dhcpcd

----------

## jeanfrancis

That could be the problem too  :Wink: 

If there is no waiting and time-out, this is surely that  :Smile: 

You may have to reboot with the install CD and redo the mount and chroot sections. You should then be able to emerge dhcpcd.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Also, you can know if you have it or not using

```
emerge -pv dhcpcd
```

...

----------

## Brayshakes

ok, still isn't working. Maybe the install didn't create the init script for eth0. And, the command line install used genkernel to install my kernel. How do I modify my kernel, its not in the /usr/src/linux directory.

----------

## jeanfrancis

If you have eth0 listed when you type ifconfig -a, then your kernel supports your card and you don't have to modify it.

The kernel does not create the init scripts. And you do have an eth0 init script since the command /etc/init.d/net.eth0 do not output "No such file or directory".

You can also know that the script reads your /etc/conf.d/net file since it tries to start the DHCP.

Please verify if you have dhcpcd with the command I listed. If you have it, then I would think you have a problem with the physical connection.

----------

## Brayshakes

new error when i run the init script

*Running dhcpcd 

error, dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 token ring

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *Quote:*   

> Also, make sure that eth0 is the proper network interface. If you have a wired ethernet and a wireless card, maybe they are switched. 

 

What happen if you run /etc/init.d/net.eth1?

----------

## Brayshakes

no such file or directory.

----------

## jeanfrancis

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

Then run the script again  :Smile: 

----------

## Brayshakes

well, first you should know the ls output: 

ls: /etc/init.d/net.eth1: No such file or directory

0 /etc/init.d/net.eth0

after running the init scripts, the errors are still the same. Eth0 won't get an addy and eth1 doesn't exist.

----------

## jeanfrancis

This was not ls, but ln -s  :Smile: 

----------

## Brayshakes

ok, did the ln command and recieved the same errors. What did that command do?

----------

## jeanfrancis

You receive an error of "No such file or directory"?

ln -s should create a symbolic link between net.eth1 (creating it) and net.eth0...

If net.eth1 does not exist, double-check the command that you wrote and run it again.

----------

## Brayshakes

ok, the command returned

ls: '/etc/init.d/net.eth1': file exists. But, after running the init script for eth0 and 1, I still returned the same errors.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Okay... the DHCP fails or you get the error saying that the interfaces are not Ethernet?

----------

## Brayshakes

yep.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Wierd...

Check out:

```
dmesg | grep -i eth0
```

and

```
dmesg | grep -i eth1
```

for anything not normal... what are your cards?

----------

## Brayshakes

output for eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-hosts0)

output for eth1: eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-hosts0)

e100: eth1: e100_probe: addr 0xf8fff000, irq 10, MAC addr 00:20:E0:70:C3:48

its an onboard card for a Dell Inspiron 8100 laptop.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Well, I think you don't have the proper drivers for you card...

Type 

```
modprobe eepro100
```

 and try starting the scripts again... according to some web pages this is the driver you need.

----------

## Brayshakes

FATAL: Module eepro100 not found.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Well, I then suggest you to boot the LiveCD, then run

```
lspci
```

 and 

```
lsmod
```

Search for Ethernet in lspci, and list the modules that are loaded (lsmod)...

----------

## Brayshakes

Module

paraport_pc

paraport

floppy 

pcspkr

rtc

e100

mii

yenta_socket

rsrc_nonstatic

pcmcia_core

eth1394

dm_mirror

dm_mod

pdc_adma

sata_mv

ata_piix

ahci

libatat

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

sl811_hcd

ohci_hdc

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

usbhid

ehci_hcd

usbcore

----------

## Brayshakes

LSPCI did list 

Ethernet Controller: intel corporation 82557/8/9 [ethernet pro 100] (rev 0 :Cool: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

Do you have 2 ethernet cards?

However, the LiveCD used e100 module, which seems to be right...

Try to 

```
rmmod e100
```

 and 

```
modprobe e100
```

 in your Gentoo (not liveCD)... try starting the net.eth1 script and take a look at dmesg... I don't know what to say more  :Smile: 

----------

